# Logan: Stimmungsvoller Trailer zum dritten & letzten Wolverine-Streifen



## CarolaHo (20. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Logan: Stimmungsvoller Trailer zum dritten & letzten Wolverine-Streifen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Logan: Stimmungsvoller Trailer zum dritten & letzten Wolverine-Streifen


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2016)

Schlechter als 'Weg des Kriegers' kann es ja nicht werden. Der Trailer setzt allerdings doch recht ruhige Töne an. Steht uns da etwa mehr Emotion als Action bevor?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schlechter als 'Weg des Kriegers' kann es ja nicht werden. Der Trailer setzt allerdings doch recht ruhige Töne an. Steht uns da etwa mehr Emotion als Action bevor?



Es gibt einen 'red band trailer' ... allerdings nicht so blutig wie der von Deadpool.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt einen 'red band trailer' ... allerdings nicht so blutig wie der von Deadpool.


Die "Krallenklingen durch Bösen-Buben-Kopf"-Szene gibt aber einen guten Vorgeschmack auf einige Härteeinlagen wie man sie von Filmen im X-Men-Universum bisher nicht kennt. [emoji55] 

Aber wie unser roter Drache schon korrekterweise darauf hinweist muss man dennoch abwarten was tatsächlich am Ende herauskommt. James Mangold hat den Vorgänger richtig verhauen.

Btw:
So vernarbt und abgekämpft wie Hugh Jackman da auftritt... Da muss ich glatt an Big Boss aus MGS5 denken. Jackman wäre auch ein idealer Kandidat für eine Realverfilmung des Spiels.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jackman wäre auch ein idealer Kandidat für eine Realverfilmung des Spiels.



asolut, Jackman würde super als Big Boss oder Solid Snake passen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (20. Oktober 2016)

Nach diesem Trailer würde ich ihn auf einmal gerne in der Verfilmung von The Last of us sehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwie ist der Trailer aber auch sehr interessant.  Macht Lust auf mehr und bin gespannt. 

Xavier scheint auch nicht mehr ganz fit zu sein. Logan scheint keine Heilkräfte mehr zu haben, es gibt keine Mutanten mehr und irgendein kleines Mädel scheint die Rettung der Mutanten zu sein.  
Würde mich aber interessieren, wie das in die X-Men Reihe passt. 


Allerdings erinnert mich Jackman mit Bart irgendwie an Mel Gibson mit Bart.


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schlechter als 'Weg des Kriegers' kann es ja nicht werden.


Allerdings. Der war echt katastrophal. Einige Ansätze fand ich interessant, aber das wars auch...

Eigentlich ist Wolverine einer der coolsten und eher düsteren X-Men. Leider wollen sie mit seinen Filmen immer das junge Publikum erreichen. Daher waren die Filme bisher FSK 16/12.
Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt einer, der immer die extrem brutalen Filme schauen muss. Allerdings hätte mir das mit Wolverine als (Anti)held doch deutlich besser gefallen.
Den Trailer habe ich mir extra nicht angesehen, aber vom dritten erwarte ich mir auch nicht viel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> irgendein kleines Mädel



Nicht irgendwer


Spoiler



Das ist Laura Kinney aka X-23. Ein weiblicher Klon von Logan.
In den Comics hat sie letztes Jahr ihren Vater beerbt und die Rolle des Wolverine übernommen.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

btw., weil es noch erwähnt wurde, aber man hat da wohl schon sehr Old Man Logan als Vorlage für den Film hergenommen


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. Oktober 2016)

WTF eigentlich Alter er doch nicht da er sich regeneriert . Hab ich was verpasst ? Also der Trailer sieht so aus als wenn das ein middel Buget Film ist . Wenns bei einem Mutanten kaum Effecte gibt ist das echt nen witz . Da lese ich doch besser die Comics .


----------



## Phone (21. Oktober 2016)

So tief bin ich nicht in der Materie...Warum altert er  bzw heilt nicht mehr.
Prof X müsste ja schon lang  gestorben sein.

Andere Vertonung und der Film wäre nen Trailer zu The Las of Us ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw., weil es noch erwähnt wurde, aber man hat da wohl schon sehr Old Man Logan als Vorlage für den Film hergenommen


Allerdings ohne Bad Bruce Banner alias Hulk. Zumindest scheint man ihn bei der Adaption durch diesen Sinister ersetzt zu haben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings ohne Bad Bruce Banner alias Hulk. Zumindest scheint man ihn bei der Adaption durch diesen Sinister ersetzt zu haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



ja, aber was willste machen, das ist halt so ne Rechtescheiße, dass die sich nicht einigen wollen und mal so nen Hulk herleihen wollen, man könnte dafür ja zugestanden bekommen das Wort Mutant zu nutzen
Das jeder seine Rechte hat ist ja auch okay so, Marvel war damals ja auch selbst dran Schuld, aber hey, mit Spiderman hats doch auch geklappt und der Hulk ist jetzt nicht so der Heavy Hitter  an der Kino Kasse gewesen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber was willste machen, das ist halt so ne Rechtescheiße, dass die sich nicht einigen wollen und mal so nen Hulk herleihen wollen, man könnte dafür ja zugestanden bekommen das Wort Mutant zu nutzen


Ne, schätze eher dass man Hulk als Teil der Avengers nicht hier ins Schurkenfach stecken wollte. Käme für Marvel/Disney wohl kaum in Frage.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawkytonk (21. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw., weil es noch erwähnt wurde, aber man hat da wohl schon sehr Old Man Logan als Vorlage für den Film hergenommen


Jepp. Das ist aber schon seit einer Weile bekannt. Nichtsdestrotz wird der Film vermutlich - wie auch die anderen X-Men -Filme - nur entfernt etwas mit der Handlung von "Old Man Logan" haben. 

Interessant sieht der Trailer aber schon mal aus. Und auch wenn ich mir jedesmal beim Gucken eines der X-Men -Filme an den Kopf fassen muss, was man da aus der Vorlage gemacht hat, fand ich die Filme unterhaltsam. 

ps. Der Film bekommt in den USA ein R-Rating. Deadpool hat vorgemacht, dass man damit immer noch Geld verdienen kann.


----------

